# Momma Cat and Her Kittens



## dusty83 (Jun 16, 2004)

Recently I took in a stray cat at my apartment complex. I wrote about him in some of my other posts, Sebastian is his name now. I found out about him from the lady next door (who just moved recently) because she feeds the strays in our apartment area. Well, besides Sebastian she was feeding another cat who she thought was pregnant. This cat was not more then a kitten herself and here she was pregnant!! Well, she ended up having kittens. I think she had three in the beginning but sadly now there are only two.  Anyways, the lady asked me if I would take over feeding responsibilities so of course I did. Now the cat and her two kittens come around every night when it gets dark. The kittens are so adorable!! One is orange and white and the other is black and white. I wish I could take them in but having two cats already, I can't really afford it. How am I supposed to pay for their vet bills as well as getting them spayed/neutered??!?! I was going to take them to some kind of shelter but I'm afraid they'll put them to sleep. They didn't deserve this kind of life they were brought into and I feel awful. I don't want them to die from the cold in the winter. Anyways, I don't know what to do. If any of you have any ideas/comments/suggestions please post them!!! I really want to hear your opinions. Thank you!!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Dusty,

I have a couple suggestions. You could put up a sign or an ad to find the kittens a home. Always charge $15 - $20 and never give away free kittens. Or you could take them to a no-kill shelter. Don't separate them from their mother until they're at least 12 weeks old. Good luck. 

btw, Sebastian is a great name.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Have you checked the list of no-kill shelters at the top of Cat Chat? It would be much better however if you raised them "under foot," and then you'd be able to screen the prospective owners. Perhaps they could stay in the basement? If not, please provide a little shelter for them and handle the kittens as much as possible.

"Niss is right; keep them together for 12 weeks, and always charge for them. It keeps them out of the hands of people who would sell them for research--or worse. You're very kind to take care of them. Check with the vets and animal protection sites in your area for a low charge spay and neuter program. Good luck!


----------



## dusty83 (Jun 16, 2004)

If I charge for them though, wouldn't they have had to see a vet and be fixed?? I can't afford to do that. I would love to take them in and keep them possible in the spare room until I find a solution but what about my other cats??? What if they have any diseases, etc. Even if I keep them seperated in the spare room isn't it possible for my cats to become contaminated? I'm so confused, lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Most people don't expect young kittens to be spayed. However, ask the vet how much it would be for the first vaccines for a litter--total cost. Then you can charge enough to get your money back. I took in a stray with feline leukemia, but didn't know it. I was going to get him neutered and release him, because I had four cats myself.

When the vet diagnosed him, I put him in my laundry room until a neighbor with no animals took him. I felt bad about his being down there, but if I had allowed him outside he could have spread the disease all over the neighborhood. My cats were all fine. However, to be certain, ask the vet. Also, explain that this is a stray and ask the vet if there is a program that would help you with the expenses for her and the kittens. You could also call the Humane Society and any other advocacy groups in your general area. I wish you the very best. Keep us posted, ok?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

there are orginazations in my town that will nueter for free. Also the humane society here is nuetering feral cats for free. Try contacting your humane society or call other resuce groups and tell them your delima of not having the funds to nueter and you dont want to see these cats keep reproducing. Keep us posted if you have found help. Bless you for caring and feeding them.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Where are you located? me and my roommate are considering a second kitten  I am in NYC


----------

